# Better get to Gander ASAP



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well the changing of the renolydsburg gander mountain to a gun world sucks but its a great time to buy if your a fisherman ! Lures and tackle is 50% off rods and reels anre 25% off and still a pretty good selection left. I bought a lowrance 5x for 97 bucks today and two hand full of rubber baits and tackle for another 20. bucks. Might go back tomorrow since my wife stepped up to the register and said happy birthday baby and paid for it all. I love that woman !! Only wish she fished


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

Thx for the heads up, sounds like you have a great wife!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I was over there today and one the guys there told me that they were moving everything out Tuesday, so they could start remolding later in the week. If you are going to go you better make it tomorrow from the way it sounds.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Me and the wife went there today and stocked up on stick baits,also had to get a few rooster tails for the white bass in the spring. I bought 2 of every color they had for 3 dollars you can't go wrong. I will be back tomorrow to get her, her hunting gear. I need a few more things so she is ready for Saturday.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Brian.Smith said:


> Me and the wife went there today and stocked up on stick baits,also had to get a few rooster tails for the white bass in the spring. I bought 2 of every color they had for 3 dollars you can't go wrong. I will be back tomorrow to get her, her hunting gear. I need a few more things so she is ready for Saturday.


Did they have any ice fishing stuff on sale???? Thanks, clayton.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

No and they won't, I talked to one of the floor guys and they never put it out.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Just so happens I have an errand to run right by there this morning so I will stop in for sure. Not sure that I need anything but if the price is right im sure I will need it all!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

wow I hate too....but I might have to make a trip.... not that I need anymore of anything.....but I am sure there is something that I couldn't live without
thanks for the heads up....just wish Buckeye was hard to make the trip by even better


----------



## RIVERRUNT (Feb 3, 2008)

I was over there and while i was there they changed their remaining reels from 25% off to 40% off They have a lot of rapalas short on sr-5s though


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I talked to the guys out West (Rome Hilliard) and that store is fine... They aren't going anywhere... If you were wondering...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Went there this morning...bout 11. It was packed. It is everything on sale.. Not just the fishing. They had three registers running and still long line. Seemed to be a good selection of fishing stuff though. Reels and rods looked wipe out.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, even if I dislike GM. I couldn't pass up getting shad raps for $3, fluorocarbon muskie leaders for $4, regular steel leaders for $1.50, x-rap 12's for $5.75, storage boxes for $1.50 and spinnerbaits for $1. Also grabbed a blaze dog collar and some toys that were on sale and Iso-butane and mantels for a super small lantern I'll be using to look at the fish I pull through the ice this month. Thanks for the heads up Stanimals. I owe you a fishing trip.

I think anybody close should check it out. Deer processing equipment, cast iron, camping, dog training, hunting clothing....it's all on sale.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

went out there this morning and got rippin raps. The best small size was all gone  oh well. Got some 12 lb nannofil to try out and a couple husky jerks. Once again best size 12 were all gone. Not a bad selection for a half price sale. Thanks for posting this, the store was pretty busy and Im sure it was in part due to this post. Ran into Shroomhunter and we talked fishing for quite a while So I didn't get out of there till after 12. Sorry If I missed any of you other ogfers. I dont know everyones faces. I was the big guy in the gray zip up sweatshirt and cammo hat. Ha imagine that a guy in a cammo hat at gander Mountain! LOL


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

just came from there still plenty depending on what you want....but as stated above some things were no longer there....Oh well


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

There are some good deals left to be had, the reels are just about gone but they are making deals on them. Joshy is right the best sizes of husky jerks and x-raps are picked over. But there were some great deals on fishing line.

Hey Joshy, start carrying some of your baits along with you, I would have gladly spent some of that cash with you!!! My fault I should have sent you a PM last night....and be sure to tell your Wife that she did a GREAT job on your website the new layout looks really good.
OK Sorry for the HIJACk...Better get to Gander, it's all gone after tomorrow!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea I got lucky and in the last 3 wks or so have gotten every color xr8 for 25-50% off The 1st to go were the hj12's then the 10's. Was able to get a few before disapearing from the shelfs. They still had tons of original shadraps(great all around bait) from 5's-9's..... My tackle box loved this sale


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Ive never used a Quantum anything but I purchased 1 Quantum Catalyst CT30PTiB and the next step smaller the 20 for a lil more then what one would of cost full retail. They are currently smoothe as silk and the bails snap over easier then anything I have ever used, sales guy said something about magnetic assist, also the bails are flexible as all get out. Looking forward to ueing them sooner then later. Also picked up a Gander GSX Titanium20. Both 20s were display models so some talking with the sales clerk about the new gun and ammo world coming in and then asking what he could do to take a lil extra off of the display models made the stop very well worth while.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yea I spent another 100 bucks there tonight, Turbo Crab (the Boss) says I am cut off till next year ! Thank God she forgot that's tomorrow ,>)

Happy New Years !!
Stan


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

yesterday had 2 melting pots ....might want to call first today....good deal for there sinker molds if interested


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

stanimals2 said:


> Yea I spent another 100 bucks there tonight, Turbo Crab (the Boss) says I am cut off till next year ! Thank God she forgot that's tomorrow ,>)
> 
> Happy New Years !!
> Stan


LOL! Wonder if she is related to my wife.. Just bout heard the same thing. My saving grace was that I took her to Joannes across the street.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Wife bought these blades at Gander and made this


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

stanimals2 said:


> Well the changing of the renolydsburg gander mountain to a gun world sucks but its a great time to buy if your a fisherman ! Lures and tackle is 50% off


I dropped by the store yesterday morning and picked up $140.00 worth of fishing lures and line for $70.00.
Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

According to my wife I am not allowed in the store any more - I have been over there 3 times in the last two weeks and spent way to much money.


----------



## topdog_11 (Jul 25, 2012)

My wife gave me the good to go so I went to Gander yesterday and picked up some tackle and flurocarbon line. The selection is still relatively good and 50% off. Still have a good assortment of line, rapala products, and soft plastics. Any suggestions on how I can talk her into another trip?


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

topdog_11 said:


> My wife gave me the good to go so I went to Gander yesterday and picked up some tackle and flurocarbon line. The selection is still relatively good and 50% off. Still have a good assortment of line, rapala products, and soft plastics. Any suggestions on how I can talk her into another trip?


Tell her that your buddy don't know where it is and you need to show him how to get there. lol


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

I just got a report of *75%* off Fishing supplies...


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

D-i-v-o-r-c-e



snyd said:


> according to my wife i am not allowed in the store any more - i have been over there 3 times in the last two weeks and spent way to much money.


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

just got home from gandermountian
75 % off fishing 60 % off all marina stuff trolling motors 40 % off fish finder some are 25 % to 40 % off.got a 55 power drive trolling motor for 335.00 seen 2 guys buy 70lb ipilot 24 volt trolling motors the where 1200.00 and at the regester ring up 599.00 what a deal.i bought a 798 ci hd si for 750.00 on tues and seen a guy get one for 525.00 tonight that made me sick but that is the way it goes.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

We cleaned up last night!


----------



## topdog_11 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep 75% at Gander now. Pickens are slim so if you are planning to get out you better go soon! That sure is disheartening about the trolley motor, I have a fridge in layaway and was in sears the other day and seen it was now cheaper! I now have learned not to look at something you may have gotten a good deal on, because chances are its probably cheaper or someone else got a better deal!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Crazy Talk!

I just got back from Gander Mountain. And the posters are right. It's 75% off of fishin' stuff! And 50% to 40% off of other marine gear.

One of my sons bought a Minn Kota Traxxis 55# thrust transom mount 12V trolling motor for $160.00 off.
I bought a canoe/kayak cart for $38.00. And I also picked up a Transom saver for my bass boat for $20.00.
And we both bought some more lures (that we don't need) for 75% off.

There's not much stuff left at this point. But there is still some Rapala products. And lots of monofilament fishing line from a variety of brands for 75% off.


----------



## RIVERRUNT (Feb 3, 2008)

they went to 75% off all fishing last day tomorrow sunday picked over but still some buys


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Jigpig, any canoe carts left?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

CHOPIQ said:


> Jigpig, any canoe carts left?


Sorry man. I bought the last one.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

I was there this morning. Things were certainly picked over, but it's my guess that they are gonna leave the stuff there till it's sold out. There were too many guys there buying stuff for them to pay people to move it. Just my guess but there were plenty of people buying. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I was there tonight and they had 3 MinnKota 40 lb thrust trolling motors. I asked the price and they said that there was no discount on them? Strange.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

I was in there last night and there were no signs for the trolling motors and electronics. I asked and they said they are regular price as of Sunday. Im guessing somebody got reemed over the prices they were selling stuff. They do have some marine accesories left but the fishing stuff is down to about 3 aisles. Still deals to be had though, on board battery chargers are 60% off and they have several left.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Some of those things never went on sale though. Only some of the fish finders an trolling motors were on sale


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

there where some good deals.. just picked up a diawa accudepth 7 for 25 buks?? regular 65.00 and a nice little cardinal reel for 30 buks..


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i was there last nite and the shelves were pretty bare. I did manage to grab the last two 6' gander mt ulltra lite crappie rods with shimano sedona 500 reels for 30$ each  original price was 104$

got an assorted bag of tackle including some nice line and berkley crappie gulp maggies for cheap


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

stopped in yesterday, and left with nothing.....glad that isn't why I was on that end of town


----------



## maxwebb (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a great wifee, and love her dearly, but why the heck do u think i fish. She don't, she's got the pool & i have the boat, and we call each other on the cell phone. she says all u have to do is be home on fri. to get the grass cut and trimmed and have my pool ready and ur good to go. God i love my wifee, she buys a lot of boat gas in the summer time. what more could a man want. me and my dog on the boat, he don't care if i catch anything or not.


----------



## maxwebb (Jun 24, 2008)

Cabela's is running them out of town. Dicks didn't take care of us guys. they were well stocked in the spring, but go in there and try to get batteries for bobers. Cabelas are a lot cheaper, Dicks will be the next high priced to go!!!!!


----------

